# Apothecary Farm Poit x Northern Fork WP Tomahawk



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:










One of the bucks, and the doe kid standing...




























Doe Kid.



















2nd Buck Kid.



















1st Buck Kid. The second photo of him is just new born and on his feet, his legs are still all funny.

Both bucks have blue eyes. The doe has slate grey eyes right now which I assume will turn brown. The buck always throws that huge white that covers the colors underneath. I'll probably retain the doe after I see how she starts to turn out. She has gold on her legs and a couple little spots on her head. I LOVE the chammy buck kid. I'll have to think on what to do with him. Poit's udder turned out fantastic. Everyone has straight legs! Definitely chalking up Poit's legs to mismanagement as a kid.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!! Glad they turned out ok and that Poit's issue isn't genetic.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...congrats.....  :thumb:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Awww, they're so sweet!  I love it that the doeling has the brown spots above her eye, just like Poppet....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, I love the "beauty marks" both her and Poppet have. So fancy! Here are a few new photos:

"Rocket"



























"Patriot" (I MIGHT keep him a buck, in which case he would be Firelight Ranch TH Patriot)



















Firelight Ranch Liberty Belle:




























I LOVE that she has four gold legs. Her sire had one tiny spot on his back when I got him at three months old, and ended up with a ton of visible spots on top of his coat (down his back) by a year old. So she might have some more spotting that comes through as well.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow I am in love with your babies they are so gorgeous congrats :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so stinkin' cute!!


----------

